# und schon wieder NOT-AUS



## alym33 (4 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
schon seit paar Stunden versuche ich Antwort auf folgende Frage zu finden:
Im meinem SPS-Programm habe ich Eingang  von NOT-AUS Taster(Schliesser). Soll der benutzt werden um meine Soft- Ausgänge auszuschalten oder muss ich damit zufrieden bleiben, dass die über Hardware (in diesem Fall zweikanälige PNOZ) stromlos geschaltet werden?
Wiederanlauf der Maschine ist schon verriegelt.
Danke.


----------



## sps-concept (4 Oktober 2010)

*Not-Halt*

Hallo,

ich gehe mal davon aus dass du keine F-CPU hast. Somit solltest du den Not-Aus nur für Visualisierung der einzelnen Taster nutzen. Vom PNOZ bekommst du das aufbereitete Signal als Eingang auf die SPS? Dieses kannst du in deine Startvoraussetzungen der Anlage mit einbauen. Letztendlich bringt die Sicherheit aber das *sichere* Abschalten der Aktorspannung. Übrigens heissts jetzt NOT-Halt.

André


----------



## Deltal (4 Oktober 2010)

Ich würde da kein Problem sehen, solange an der zweikanaligen Seite alles trotzdem abgeschaltet wird. Man darf dort nicht nach "ach das Schaltet ja ehe über die SPS ab" verfahren.
Würdest du ein Sicherheitsrelais mit einstellbarer Verzögerungszeit benutzen, könntest du sogar z.B. vorher Bewegungen stoppen, was manchmal ja auch ganz praktisch ist.

Wenn du also über SPS und über den Sicherheitsbaustein abschaltest, ist das ok. Solange du die SPS nicht aktiv in die Sicherheitsfunktion einbeziehst (z.B. als Redundanz)


----------



## musikmaker (4 Oktober 2010)

Mal eine andere Frage, welchen Not-Halt-Taster verwendest du?


----------



## alym33 (4 Oktober 2010)

ich gehe mal davon aus dass du keine F-CPU hast. Somit solltest du den Not-Aus nur für Visualisierung der einzelnen Taster nutzen. Vom PNOZ bekommst du das aufbereitete Signal als Eingang auf die SPS?

Danke für so schnelle Rückmeldung,
Das ist wirkich keine F-CPU und ich bekomme wirklich ein Sammelsignal von PNOZ.
Wollte die Frage detailieren: dürfen meine Soft-Ausgänge angesteuert bleiben, wenn Hardware die abgeschaltet hat? 
Gibt es Regeln für Software (ausser Wiederanlaufsperre) oder kann ich mit meinem 2-Kanäligem Hardware alles im Programm ignorieren?


----------



## PID (4 Oktober 2010)

Im Prinzip kannst du das ignorieren.
Dies hängt aber von der Anlage und Anwendung ab.

Im Regelfall würde man ja den betrieb unterbrechen, eventuelle gehen ja Antriebe aus oder die Druckluft geht weg. Wenn Deine Anlage ohne Probleme wieder laufen kann ist es ja gut. Ich habe aber noch nie eine Anlage gehabt, wo ich nicht erst wieder z.B. eine Grundstellungsfahrt oder ein gezieltes Hochfahren nach einem Not-Halt/Aus benötigt hätte. Aus diesem Grund und zur Visualisierung gibt man eine Rückmeldung auf die SPS.


----------



## alym33 (4 Oktober 2010)

musikmaker schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage, welchen Not-Halt-Taster verwendest du?


 
Zweikanäliger Öffner.,  oder was wurde gemeint?


----------



## alym33 (4 Oktober 2010)

Gibt es Sicherheits-Normen, die für Software relevant sind?


----------



## musikmaker (4 Oktober 2010)

alym33 schrieb:


> Zweikanäliger Öffner.,  oder was wurde gemeint?



Hallo,

ich ziele auf etwas bestimmtes ab. Wir verwenden (noch) Geräte von Möller, werden dieser aber jetzt gegen Pilz oder Siemens tauschen.
Den Möller-Geräten fehlt eine Überwachung ob der Taster richtig montiert ist.
Die Geräte von Pilz und Siemens lassen gar kein 3. Schaltglied mehr zu.
2Ö + 1Springkontakt.

Irre ich mich?


----------



## PID (4 Oktober 2010)

Ja gibt es, aber glaube mir die willst du nicht wirklich verwenden müßen *ROFL*

In deinem Fall ist wichtig welchen PL die Steuerung erfüllen muß, wenn keine Rückführung bzw Überwachung über die SPS geplant ist, so ist die SPS nicht relevant. Das Überwachen der Sicherheit in der SPS ist nur bei gerigemn PL erlaubt, es gibt aber z.B. ein zweifelhaftes Beispiel der BG das mit einkanaliger Sicherheit und einer SPS Steuerungskategorie 3 erfüllt werden konnte. Dies ist aber nach der neuen Maschinenrichtline insbesonder der 13849 nicht mehr möglich.
Da aber bei dir zweikanalig schon überwacht wird, ist (unter Vorbehalt) schon mal Steuerungskategorie 3 zu erwarten, ohne F-CPU oder so etwas käme man hier mit Funktionen über die SPS nicht auf einen höheren Pl.


----------



## PID (4 Oktober 2010)

musikmaker schrieb:


> ...Siemens lassen gar kein 3. Schaltglied mehr zu.
> 2Ö + 1Springkontakt.
> 
> Irre ich mich?



Gibt's was neues von Siemens, also ich bekommen bei den normalen Taster 3S... 22,5mm Bauform 3Öffner und 3 Schliesser drauf (Kombielement)


----------



## alym33 (4 Oktober 2010)

musikmaker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich ziele auf etwas bestimmtes ab. Wir verwenden (noch) Geräte von Möller, werden dieser aber jetzt gegen Pilz oder Siemens tauschen.
> Den Möller-Geräten fehlt eine Überwachung ob der Taster richtig montiert ist.
> ...


 
Die Anlage ist relativ neu: ca.3 Jahre und die Taster sind noch von Siemens (Baujahr kenne ich leider nicht)


----------



## musikmaker (4 Oktober 2010)

PID schrieb:


> Gibt's was neues von Siemens, also ich bekommen bei den normalen Taster 3S... 22,5mm Bauform 3Öffner und 3 Schliesser drauf (Kombielement)



Jo. Es gibt was neues. Weil: was passiert, wenn der Pilz-Kopf richtig montiert ist und die Schaltelemente die ja dahinter liegen und nicht sichbar sind abfallen (durch vibration z.B.)?
Daher waren die Hersteller gezwungen was Neues zu bauen.
Und der neue Block hat nur 2Ö + 1S in Reihe zu einem Öffner. Fällt der Block ab, so wird der Not-Halt einkanalig unterbrochen. 
Siemens hat das, Pilz auch ... Moeller soll bald kommen.


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH ist mit einem Not-Halt-Befehl auch softwaremäßig auszuschalten.

Ansonsten würde doch nach quittieren des PNOZ die kompl. Anlage schlagartig wieder einschalten (für die SPS ist ja immer noch alles i. O.)

Außerdem könnte es mit den RM-Kontakten der Schütze Probleme geben (bei Not-Halt nur hardwareseitig kommt doch dann eine ganze Schwemme Störmeldungen)


MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Oktober 2010)

musikmaker schrieb:


> Jo. Es gibt was neues. Weil: was passiert, wenn der Pilz-Kopf richtig montiert ist und die Schaltelemente die ja dahinter liegen und nicht sichbar sind abfallen (durch vibration z.B.)?
> Daher waren die Hersteller gezwungen was Neues zu bauen.
> Und der neue Block hat nur 2Ö + 1S in Reihe zu einem Öffner. Fällt der Block ab, so wird der Not-Halt einkanalig unterbrochen.
> Siemens hat das, Pilz auch ... Moeller soll bald kommen.


 
Hallo,

wir haben bestimmt schon >100 von diesen Teilen getauscht / verbaut --> Konzerninterne Anordnung als Reaktion auf o. g. Problem



MfG


----------



## PID (4 Oktober 2010)

musikmaker schrieb:


> Jo. Es gibt was neues. Weil: was passiert, wenn der Pilz-Kopf richtig montiert ist und die Schaltelemente die ja dahinter liegen und nicht sichbar sind abfallen (durch vibration z.B.)?
> Daher waren die Hersteller gezwungen was Neues zu bauen.
> Und der neue Block hat nur 2Ö + 1S in Reihe zu einem Öffner. Fällt der Block ab, so wird der Not-Halt einkanalig unterbrochen.
> Siemens hat das, Pilz auch ... Moeller soll bald kommen.



Dann schick mal die Bestellnummer von dem Teil von Siemens wenn du die hast, so etwas habe ich vor über 10 Jahren bemängelt.


----------



## musikmaker (4 Oktober 2010)

Kann ich gerne morgen machen.
Komme grade nicht in die Mall herein .... :TOOL:


----------



## musikmaker (4 Oktober 2010)

Bei Pilz heisst das gute Stück so: *PIT esb6.16 / einkanalig

**PIT esb1.3 / zweikanalig*
http://www.pilz.de/products/operating_monitoring/pit/f/pitestop/index.de.jsp


----------



## Safety (4 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
das ganze kann man in der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 5.2.2 nachlesen.
Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion:
- muss durch ein getrenntes, manuell zu bedienendes Gerät in dem SRP/CS bereitgestellt werden,
- darf nur dann erreicht werden, wenn alle Sicherheitsfunktionen und Schutzeinrichtungen  
   funktionsfähig sind,
- darf selbst keine Bewegung oder Gefährdungssituation einleiten,
- muss eine beabsichtigte Handlung sein,
- *muss der Steuerung ermöglichen, einen separaten Startbefehl anzunehmen,*
- darf nur erfolgen durch das Loslassen des Antriebselements in seiner betätigten (Ein)Position.


----------



## nico (5 Oktober 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das ganze kann man in der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 5.2.2 nachlesen.
> Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion:
> - darf nur erfolgen durch das Loslassen des Antriebselements in seiner betätigten (Ein)Position.



Wie erklärt man dann, dass Sicherheitsschaltgeräte verschiedener Hersteller teilweise auf positive bzw. auf negative Signalflanke abfragen?


----------



## Verpolt (5 Oktober 2010)

> Wie erklärt man dann, dass Sicherheitsschaltgeräte verschiedener Hersteller teilweise auf positive bzw. auf negative Signalflanke abfragen?



"Thread nicht komplett gelesen -->gelöscht"

EDIT: Erst wenn der Taster wieder losgelassen wird (negative Flanke),
wird der Sender wieder aktiv und das PNOZ X6 schaltet durch. Eine frühzeitige oder permanente Betätigung des Starttasters
führt nicht zu einem unkontrollierten oder unerwünschten Start des Gerätes (überwachter Start).


----------



## nico (5 Oktober 2010)

Leider nicht. Habe Anleitungen wo in beiden Fällen ein Schließer verwendet wird. Übrigens habe ich noch nirgendwo einen Start-Taster als Öffner ausgeführt gesehen.


----------



## nico (7 Oktober 2010)

Habe es nochmal überprüft:
Habe hier ein Pilz PNOZ XV3.1P welches bei positiver Flanke startet und ein Leuze MSI-SR2/F welches bei negativer Flanke startet.


----------



## jabba (7 Oktober 2010)

Bei Geräten mit der Beschreibung "Überwachter Start" darf das gerät erst bei negativer Flanke durchschalten.
Ob man einen überwachten Start benötigt hängt von der Anwendung ab, z.B. bei einem BWS ist es Pflicht.
Man Kann die Geräte mit oder ohne überwachtem Start bestellen (je nach Hersteller) oder wie zum Teil bei z.B. Pilz durch die Beschaltung festlegen.


----------



## nico (7 Oktober 2010)

Letztendlich ist es ja immer ein überwachter Start solange der Start-Taster auf ein Signalwechsel hin überwacht wird.


----------



## jabba (7 Oktober 2010)

mal ein Auszug von Phönix


> Die Sicherheits-Relais PSR-...-24UC/ES...4/2X1/
> 1X2 können in Not-Aus-Einrichtungen nach EN 418
> und in Sicherheitsstromkreisen nach DIN EN 60204-1/
> VDE 0113 Teil 1 eingesetzt werden. Je nach äußerer
> ...


----------



## MSB (7 Oktober 2010)

nico schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist es ja immer ein überwachter Start solange der Start-Taster auf ein Signalwechsel hin überwacht wird.



Um bei deinen konkreten Beispiel (PNOZ XV3.1P) zu bleiben, so würde ich sagen,
das bei dem Gerät überhaupt kein Signalwechsel abgefragt wird.
Wenn jetzt der Quittiertaster versagt (kurzgeschlossen ist), dann hast du augenblicklich die Betriebsart "Automatischer Start",
und somit, sobald der Not-Halt o.ä. wieder gezogen ist, überhaupt keine Quittierpflicht mehr.

http://www.pilz.com/downloads/open/PNOZ__XV3_1P_Data_Sheet_1002013-DE-01.pdf?redirected=true

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nico (7 Oktober 2010)

Wenn der Starttaster kurzgeschlossen ist reagiert das Pnoz so:

1. Startaster kurzgeschlossen
2. Alle Schaltausgänge vom Pnoz ein
3. Not-Halt drücken
4. Alle Schaltausgänge vom Pnoz aus
5. Not-Halt wieder rausziehen
6. Nur Kanal 1 zieht an
7. Auch ohne Kurzschluss und normaler Betätigung des Start-Tasters lässt sich das Pnoz nicht starten
8. Starttaster nicht mehr kurzgeschlossen
9. Not-Halt drücken
10. Alle Schaltausgänge vom Pnoz aus
11. Starttaster drücken
12. Im Augenblick der Betätigung schalten die Ausgänge des Pnoz ein

Also auch bei Kurzschluss des Start-Tasters kein automatischer Start. Wäre auch ziemlich dumm für ein Gerät an das auch Sicherheitslichtschranken angeschlossen werden dürfen.


----------



## Cassandra (7 Oktober 2010)

nico schrieb:


> Wenn der Starttaster kurzgeschlossen ist reagiert das *Pnoz* so:...


  Hallo Nico,

zum Glück gib es bei der Firma Pilz nur eine Sorte PNOZ.
  Somit besteht keine Verwechslungsgefahr mit anderen Geräte-Typen… 

Lg, Cassandra


----------



## nico (7 Oktober 2010)

Tja Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass so ein Kurzschluss im Start-Kreis immer Gefahren birgt egal ob eine positive oder negative Signalflanke abgefragt wird. Die Geräte schalten zwar alle ab, aber das Wiedereinschalten unterscheidet sich.

Wird auch wohl daran liegen, dass bei manchen Geräten der Start-Kreis einfach gebrückt werden muss, wenn kein manueller Start gewünscht ist.

Beim Pnoz muss man wenigstens einmal den Not-Aus drücken um neu zu starten. Das ist bei Moeller ESR4-NOE allerdings nicht der Fall. Ist der Kurzschluss weg wird einfach neu gestartet. Beim Siemens 3TK2824 muss der Start-Taster 1 und wieder 0 werden.

Wobei beim Pnoz aber immernoch ein Kanal einschaltet. Ist auch nicht so toll.

Ich verstehe nicht warum jeder Hersteller das anders macht. Muss doch auch irgendwie festgelegt sein. 

Wenn ich ein Schaltgerät habe mit Anschlussmöglichkeit für einen Start-Taster will ich doch auch davon ausgehen, dass dieser vernünftig überwacht wird.


----------



## MSB (7 Oktober 2010)

@nico
Ich hab beim schnellen Überfliegen des Datenblattes wohl übersehen,
das es 2 Starteingänge gibt, S13,14 (automatisch) bzw. S33,34 (überwacht),
insofern war meine Anmerkung in dem Fall natürlich falsch ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------

